# SV Bacon



## jmusser (Feb 6, 2021)

New to the SV game and there was a recipe in my book. Figured vac sealed already, why not. 24hrs at 147* in the bath and then baked on 375. This was some good thick cut for BLT's. It didn't hurt and was able to drain grease from bacon before oven. Didn't really cost me much more but didn't really notice much difference. Was moist and tender but not sure that SV had much to do with it.


----------



## smokininidaho (Feb 6, 2021)

That looks darn good!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

Looks like it worked well. I'll take a BLT


----------

